# remounting / read only after shutdown or reboot

## Lumpy Gravy

Hello everybody!

I've seen old threads regarding the same issue but it was not helping.

Each time I have to reboot or shutdown, I got the following message:

```
Broadcast message from root@C-3PO (pts/1) (Mon Nov 8 09:31:32 2021):

    

The system is going down for reboot NOW!

INIT: Switching to runlevel: 6

INIT: Sending processes configured via /etc/inittab the TERM signal

INIT: version 2.99 reloading

 * Stopping local ...

 * Saving random seed ...

 * Stopping sshd ...

 * Stopping libvirtd ...

 * Stopping virtlogd ...

 * Stopping cronie ...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 * Stopping sddm ...

 * Stopping elogind ...

 * Stopping sysklogd ...

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 * Stopping idmapd ...

 * Unmounting RPC pipefs ...

 * Stopping NFS statd ...

 * Stopping rpcbind ...

 * Stopping dbus ...

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home/rod/ssd ...

 *   Unmounting /home/rod/Rescue ...

 *   Unmounting /home/rod ...

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 * Stopping udev ...

 * Terminating remaining processes ...

 * Killing remaining processes ...

 * Saving dependency cache ...

 * Remounting remaining filesystems read-only ...

 *   Remounting / read only ...

 
```

If i wait long enough, I got a prompt but cannot loggin (nothing happens when I type).

It's mostly a fresh install, all was going OK until I configured my kernel for amdgpu

Here's my .config :  https://dpaste.com/9C23U4394

and my emerge --info : http://dpaste.com/GAQVQYAVN

Tell me if you need more info.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Nothing to worry about, it's part of the process.

++

Gi)

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> It's mostly a fresh install, all was going OK until I configured my kernel for amdgpu 

 

Do you have the previous version of the kernel still available?

If not try to undo those settings, rebuild and reboot again.

I think guitou wants to say that those messages a the normal proceess, not the "If i wait long enough, I got a prompt but cannot loggin (nothing happens when I type). "

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lumpy Gravy,

After those messages, ACPI performs the next step, either shutdown or reboot.

That points to a problem with your ACPI setup.

Its kernel settings and kernel command line parameters.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Thanks for your answers.

I have no .config dating from 'when all was going OK'. What happened is that before I configure my kernel for amdgpu, X and kde were working all right but after that, X wouldn't start. The solution was to update to a newer kernel.

Maybe I missed up with ACPI, trying to get temperatures and fans speed, I will look into that.

It's not really a major annoyance anyway.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> Nothing to worry about, it's part of the process.
> 
> ++
> ...

 

I mean, I get stuck on that screen until I press the power or reset switch.

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> The solution was to update to a newer kernel.

 

Did you also run a 

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild -av
```

 (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Package_sets#.40x11-module-rebuild) to make sure your X11 drivers are up to date with your kernel?

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

 *Banana wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   The solution was to update to a newer kernel. 
> 
> Did you also run a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't remember having done that, so I did it, rebooted and nothing changed.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lumpy Gravy,

Put your dmesg,  kernel .config and /boot/grub/grub.cfg files onto pastebins please.

Make friends with wgetpaste, if you don't know it yet.

----------

## guitou

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

> I mean, I get stuck on that screen until I press the power or reset switch.

 

Indeed, I thought you were worried about the remounting read only message.

Sorry for the misunderstanding  :Smile: 

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Lumpy Gravy,
> 
> Put your dmesg,  kernel .config and /boot/grub/grub.cfg files onto pastebins please.
> 
> Make friends with wgetpaste, if you don't know it yet.

 

My dmesg: http://dpaste.com/GUTQBV8WU

My .config: http://dpaste.com/6ZSVNQX8T

My grub.cfg: http://dpaste.com/2NXNYXNXD

I looked at my ACPI config in the kernel but I have no idea what might go wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Lumpy Gravy,

There are no acpi tuning options in grub.cfg. 

```
linux   /vmlinuz-5.15.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro
```

You don't have any drivers colliding with ACPI spaces either. I had to add 

```
acpi_enforce_resources=no
```

to my kernel command line to fix that.

It let me shut down and do restarts as expected. Without that, it hung after remounting root read only.  

Nothing stands out in your kernel either.

As a test, at the grub boot menu, press the 'e' key. Use the grub editor to add 

```
acpi_enforce_resources=no
```

to the end of the kernel command line, then allow the boot to continue.

This is not a permanent change. 

Test by running 

```
shutdown -r now
```

and see if you get a clean restart.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

I could not edit grub at boot due to my keboard layout, I was unable to type underscores '_' so I edited my /etc/default/grub

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_enforce_ressources=no"
```

But it did nothing. Also tried 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_enforce_ressources=no", same thing.

----------

## Goverp

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Lumpy Gravy,
> 
> Put your dmesg,  kernel .config and /boot/grub/grub.cfg files onto pastebins please.
> 
> Make friends with wgetpaste, if you don't know it yet. 
> ...

 

I've been reading this thread for a while, and I think I read the dmesg log yesterday, but it's gone now.  If I recall correctly, it ended with a kernel Oops in a video driver.  I might be recalling incorrectly, and muddling this thread with something else!  But that would be consistent with the earlier post about problems after changing to admgpu screen driver.

If it did end in a kernel Oops, I'd suggest it's that that's causing the system to hang on shutdown, and nothing to do with ACPI.  The trouble with hanging after the "remount / as readonly" message is it's merely the last message ever written during OpenRc shutdown; the cause of the hang could be anything that went wrong earlier!

Sorry for any confusion if I have conflated this thread with another.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Any help is welcome!

Here's a new dmesg: http://dpaste.com/FLSC48HWM

I think the kernel Oops is related to one of my sound cards, the external dock is not physicaly connected yet.

I haven't specified that I have a brand new GPU (rx6600) that might not be fully support yet. I don't know.

----------

## Goverp

Did you say this is a laptop?  If so, it's the same problem with Kernel 5.15 that I have!

See this thread.

It's still not fixed as of 5.15.4

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

No, not a laptop and only the GPU is new.

----------

## pingtoo

In you recent dmesg I don't see you have Neddy suggested option, did you take it out?

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.15.4-gentoo (root@C-3PO) (gcc (Gentoo 11.2.0 p1) 11.2.0, GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37) #1 SMP Mon Nov 22 06:26:54 CET 2021

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.15.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pingtoo,

It was a one time test with the grub editor.

----------

## pingtoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> pingtoo,
> 
> It was a one time test with the grub editor.

 Just wonder because I am under impression that moderm grub require run something after change the configuration. Just want to understand that no step(s) are missing.

Any BTW, does it hurt having the option set on during this debug session?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pingtoo,

The edit was to the in memory copy of the kernel command line. There is no black magic required for that.

If it had worked, it would have needed to be made permanent. I don't use grub so I don't know haw to do that.

Its good practice to try one thing at a time, or you would never know what the fix really was.

----------

## pingtoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> pingtoo,
> 
> The edit was to the in memory copy of the kernel command line. There is no black magic required for that.
> 
> If it had worked, it would have needed to be made permanent. I don't use grub so I don't know haw to do that.
> ...

 I understand using edit from grub manually.  However OP post said due to keyboard setting OP not able to use grub manu. OP did it by modify /etc/default/grub and I just want to make sure there are no steps missing, so a solution got passed because it is not turn on.

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

> I could not edit grub at boot due to my keboard layout, I was unable to type underscores '_' so I edited my /etc/default/grub
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_enforce_ressources=no"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

Yes, I edited /etc/default/grub, each time followed by grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg and yes I removed the kernel command line seeing that it did nothing.

----------

## molletts

 *Lumpy Gravy wrote:*   

> I could not edit grub at boot due to my keboard layout, I was unable to type underscores '_' so I edited my /etc/default/grub
> 
> ```
> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_enforce_ressources=no"
> ```
> ...

 I don't know whether you copied and pasted exactly what you tried in the grub configuration into your post, but if you did, you might want to try "acpi_enforce_resources=no" - you had a double 's' there which would prevent it having any effect.

Of course, it might still not fix the problem.

----------

## Lumpy Gravy

You are absolutely right, I corrected this but it still behave the same.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

